# اللعنات في الكتاب المقدس



## مازن زهير (12 سبتمبر 2009)

ماهي اللعنات التي تخص الرجل في الكتاب المقدس ارجو ذكر الشاهد .عم جزيل الشكر والتقدير لكل من يشارك


----------



## +Coptic+ (12 سبتمبر 2009)

*اقراء التثنية الأصحاح 21 الي الأصحاح 28 في العهد القديم
لان الله ازال لعنة كل البشر بالفداء في العهد الجديد عندما اخذ اللعنة عنا*


----------



## مازن زهير (14 سبتمبر 2009)

مشكور يا اخ ماكد ولكني بكل امانه احتاج لشواهد تخص اللعنات 
على الرجل بصورة خاصة وفي اية مبينه . مع جزيل الشكر والتقدير


----------



## Twin (14 سبتمبر 2009)

*سلام ونعمة للكل*

*يعني أيه أخ مازن لعنات عن الرجل ؟*
*نرجوا التوضيح*

*وليكون بركة*​*سلام ونعمة*​


----------



## مازن زهير (14 سبتمبر 2009)

عفوا في الكتاب المقدس توجد لعنات 
على الذين يعصون امر الله مثل داؤد الملك
 لما صعد الى سطح القصر وراى بثشبع زوجة
اوريا الحثي ودعاها واضطجع معها وبعدها
 عمل الشر مع اوريا وارسله الى حيث موته 
واتخذ بثشبع زوجة له .ولكن بهذه الخطية جلب على 
بيته لعنات حتى ولادة الابن الذي اتى من بثشبع نفسها 
وادى ذالك الى موته فقصدي هو طلب صورة مماثله  لتلك
 وتوجد لعنات تكون على الرجال من جراء فعلتهم وكذالك النساء
مع جزيل الشكر والتقدير


----------



## NEW_MAN (14 سبتمبر 2009)

مازن زهير قال:


> مثل داؤد الملك
> لما صعد الى سطح القصر وراى بثشبع زوجة
> اوريا الحثي ودعاها واضطجع معها وبعدها
> عمل الشر مع اوريا وارسله الى حيث موته
> ...


 
ممكن النص الذي يقول ( لعنات ) في المثل الذي ضربته ؟؟؟


----------



## Strident (14 سبتمبر 2009)

على ما فهمت السؤال، أن اللعنة هي ما ذكر في سفر التكوين الإصحاح الثالث:

وَقَالَ لآدَمَ: «لأَنَّكَ سَمِعْتَ لِقَوْلِ امْرَأَتِكَ وَأَكَلْتَ مِنَ الشَّجَرَةِ الَّتِي أَوْصَيْتُكَ قَائِلاً: لاَ تَأْكُلْ مِنْهَا، مَلْعُونَةٌ الأَرْضُ بِسَبَبِكَ. بِالتَّعَبِ تَأْكُلُ مِنْهَا كُلَّ أَيَّامِ حَيَاتِكَ. وَشَوْكًا وَحَسَكًا تُنْبِتُ لَكَ، وَتَأْكُلُ عُشْبَ الْحَقْلِ. بِعَرَقِ وَجْهِكَ تَأْكُلُ خُبْزًا حَتَّى تَعُودَ إِلَى الأَرْضِ الَّتِي أُخِذْتَ مِنْهَا. لأَنَّكَ تُرَابٌ، وَإِلَى تُرَابٍ تَعُودُ».
(تكوين 3: 17-19)


----------



## NEW_MAN (14 سبتمبر 2009)

johnnie قال:


> مَلْعُونَةٌ الأَرْضُ بِسَبَبِكَ.


 

اللعنة هنا على الارض وليست على الانسان !!!


----------



## Strident (14 سبتمبر 2009)

new_man قال:


> اللعنة هنا على الارض وليست على الانسان !!!



"بِعَرَقِ وَجْهِكَ تَأْكُلُ خُبْزًا حَتَّى تَعُودَ إِلَى الأَرْضِ الَّتِي أُخِذْتَ مِنْهَا. لأَنَّكَ تُرَابٌ، وَإِلَى تُرَابٍ تَعُودُ"
هذه موجهة للإنسان على ما أظن...

لكن أيضاً أرجو منك البحث عن تفاصيل هذا الموضوع بطريقتك المميزة في البحث و تجيبنا يا أخي نيو مان...

أعتقد ان لابد أن هناك لعنة على آدم لأنه من المستحيل ان يلعن الحية و المرأة و لكن آدم لا...

منتظر ردك الذي سيكون حاسماً كالعادة...

تحياتي


----------



## NEW_MAN (14 سبتمبر 2009)

johnnie قال:


> "بِعَرَقِ وَجْهِكَ تَأْكُلُ خُبْزًا حَتَّى تَعُودَ إِلَى الأَرْضِ الَّتِي أُخِذْتَ مِنْهَا. لأَنَّكَ تُرَابٌ، وَإِلَى تُرَابٍ تَعُودُ"
> هذه موجهة للإنسان على ما أظن...
> 
> لكن أيضاً أرجو منك البحث عن تفاصيل هذا الموضوع بطريقتك المميزة في البحث و تجيبنا يا أخي نيو مان...
> ...


 

عزيزي جوني 

المستحيل هو ان يلعن الله الانسان الذي يحبه وليس العكس 
كما ترى ان ما جئت به من النص يقول ان اللعنة كانت على الارض 
وما جاء على الانسان هو ( تأديب ) اي تأثير اللعنة على الارض ، فيتعب ليأكل ويشرب ، بعد ان كان هانئا مستريحا لا يتعب في جنة عدن .

حتى قايين قاتل اخيه ، لم تكن لعنته من الله بل من الارض التي فتحت فاها لتقبل دم اخيه 

(فالآن ملعون انت من الارض التي فتحت فاها لتقبل دم اخيك من يدك)
(تكوين 4: 11) 

ليس هناك اي لعنة في الكتاب المقدس اصدرها الله على الانسان 
حتى ما تسمه ( اللعنات ) التي كان يقولها الشعب في اقراره على ناموس موسى 
فانه يقول ( ملعون من يفعل كذا وكذا ) فكما ترى هل ليست لعنات من الله على الانسان ، بل اقرار من الانسان ان يفعل كذا فهو ( ملعون ) بصيغة المبني للمجهول ، من الملعون منه هنا ؟؟
ربما الارض كقايين ، ربما الناس الآخرين ؟؟؟

ولكن المؤكد انه ليس هناك لعنة واحدة من الله على الانسان .


----------



## fredyyy (15 سبتمبر 2009)

*مشاركة بآيات*

* اللعنة وأسبابها *



التثنية 
21 :23 
فَلا تَبِتْ جُثَّتُهُ عَلى الخَشَبَةِ بَل تَدْفِنُهُ فِي ذَلِكَ اليَوْمِ *لأَنَّ المُعَلقَ مَلعُونٌ* مِنَ اللهِ. فَلا تُنَجِّسْ أَرْضَكَ التِي يُعْطِيكَ الرَّبُّ إِلهُكَ نَصِيباً». 

27 : 15 _ 26

*مَلعُونٌ الإِنْسَانُ الذِي يَصْنَعُ تِمْثَالاً* مَنْحُوتاً أَوْ مَسْبُوكاً رِجْساً لدَى الرَّبِّ عَمَل يَدَيْ نَحَّاتٍ وَيَضَعُهُ فِي الخَفَاءِ. وَيُجِيبُ جَمِيعُ الشَّعْبِ وَيَقُولُونَ: آمِينَ. 

*مَلعُونٌ مَنْ يَسْتَخِفُّ* بِأَبِيهِ أَوْ أُمِّهِ. وَيَقُولُ جَمِيعُ الشَّعْبِ: آمِينَ. 

*مَلعُونٌ مَنْ يَنْقُلُ* تُخْمَ صَاحِبِهِ. وَيَقُولُ جَمِيعُ الشَّعْبِ: آمِينَ. 

*مَلعُونٌ مَنْ يُضِلُّ* الأَعْمَى عَنِ الطَّرِيقِ. وَيَقُولُ جَمِيعُ الشَّعْبِ: آمِينَ. 

*مَلعُونٌ مَنْ يُعَوِّجُ* *حَقَّ* الغَرِيبِ وَاليَتِيمِ وَالأَرْمَلةِ. وَيَقُولُ جَمِيعُ الشَّعْبِ: آمِينَ. 

*مَلعُونٌ مَنْ يَضْطَجِعُ* مَعَ امْرَأَةِ أَبِيهِ لأَنَّهُ يَكْشِفُ ذَيْل أَبِيهِ. وَيَقُولُ جَمِيعُ الشَّعْبِ: آمِينَ. 

*مَلعُونٌ مَنْ يَضْطَجِعُ* مَعَ بَهِيمَةٍ مَا. وَيَقُولُ جَمِيعُ الشَّعْبِ: آمِينَ. 

*مَلعُونٌ مَنْ يَضْطَجِعُ* مَعَ أُخْتِهِ ابْنَةِ أَبِيهِ أَوْ ابْنَةِ أُمِّهِ. وَيَقُولُ جَمِيعُ الشَّعْبِ: آمِينَ. 

*مَلعُونٌ مَنْ يَضْطَجِعُ* مَعَ حَمَاتِهِ. وَيَقُولُ جَمِيعُ الشَّعْبِ: آمِينَ. 

*مَلعُونٌ مَنْ يَقْتُلُ* قَرِيبَهُ فِي الخَفَاءِ. وَيَقُولُ جَمِيعُ الشَّعْبِ: آمِينَ. 

*مَلعُونٌ مَنْ يَأْخُذُ* رَشْوَةً لِيَقْتُل دَماً بَرِيئاً. وَيَقُولُ جَمِيعُ الشَّعْبِ: آمِينَ. 

*مَلعُونٌ مَنْ لا يُقِيمُ كَلِمَاتِ هَذَا النَّامُوسِ* لِيَعْمَل بِهَا. وَيَقُولُ جَمِيعُ الشَّعْبِ: آمِينَ». 



إرميا 17 : 5 
هَكَذَا قَالَ الرَّبُّ *مَلْعُونٌ الرَّجُلُ الَّذِي يَتَّكِلُ عَلَى الإِنْسَانِ وَيَجْعَلُ الْبَشَرَ ذِرَاعَهُ وَعَنِ الرَّبِّ يَحِيدُ قَلْبُهُ. *

غلاطية 3 : 10 ، 13 
لأَنَّ *جَمِيعَ الَّذِينَ هُمْ مِنْ أَعْمَالِ النَّامُوسِ هُمْ تَحْتَ لَعْنَةٍ،* لأَنَّهُ مَكْتُوبٌ «*مَلْعُونٌ كُلُّ مَنْ لاَ يَثْبُتُ فِي جَمِيعِ مَا هُوَ مَكْتُوبٌ فِي كِتَابِ النَّامُوسِ* لِيَعْمَلَ بِهِ». 
اَلْمَسِيحُ افْتَدَانَا مِنْ لَعْنَةِ النَّامُوسِ، إِذْ صَارَ لَعْنَةً لأَجْلِنَا، لأَنَّهُ مَكْتُوبٌ: «*مَلْعُونٌ كُلُّ مَنْ عُلِّقَ عَلَى خَشَبَةٍ*».


----------



## مازن زهير (16 سبتمبر 2009)

شكرا لكل من ساهم وبحث عن الرد 
على السؤال .ولكن يااحبائي في يسوع 
في صموئيل 12 والعدد 9 _10 يقول الكتاب المقدس
لماذا احتقرت كلام الرب لتعمل الشر في عينيه ؟ 
قد قتلت اوريا الحثي بالسيف واخذت امراته لك
امراة . واياه قتلت بسيف بني عمون والان 
لايفارق السيف بيتك الى الابد. لانك احتقرتني
واخذت امراة اوريا الحثي لتكون لك امراة . امين


----------



## NEW_MAN (16 سبتمبر 2009)

مازن زهير قال:


> شكرا لكل من ساهم وبحث عن الرد
> على السؤال .ولكن يااحبائي في يسوع
> في صموئيل 12 والعدد 9 _10 يقول الكتاب المقدس
> لماذا احتقرت كلام الرب لتعمل الشر في عينيه ؟
> ...


 

هذا ليس لعنة من الله ، هذا هو القانون الطبيعي ( غلاطية الأصحاح 6 العدد 7  : لاَ تَضِلُّوا! اللهُ لاَ يُشْمَخُ عَلَيْهِ. فَإِنَّ الَّذِي يَزْرَعُهُ الإِنْسَانُ إِيَّاهُ يَحْصُدُ أَيْضاً. )


----------



## مازن زهير (17 سبتمبر 2009)

مع شديد احترامي وشكري لجميع الاخوة المشاركين في الرد
احب ان اقول ليس عن لساني ولا عن فهمي ولكن المكتوب 
في الكتاب المقدس هو خير دليل وشاهد .
في صموئيل الثاني. والاصحاح 12 : 9 - 10
لماذا احتقرت كلام الرب لتعمل الشر في عينيه؟
قد قتلت اوريا الحثي بالسيف. واخذت امراته لك امراة
واياه قتلت بسيف بني عمون والان لايفارق السيف
بيتك الى الابد. لانك احتقرتني واخذت امراة اوريا الحثي
لتكون لك امراة.  امين. بمعنى يا ايها الاحباء ان هناك لعنه على 
الانسان .


----------



## NEW_MAN (17 سبتمبر 2009)

اخي الفاضل مازن زهير 

كنت تسأل عن لعنات الله للرجل في الكتاب المقدس ، واجبناك انه ليس هناك اي لعنة من الله على الانسان ( رجل او امرأة ) .

والان اتيت بنص يقول فيه الله لداود القانون الطبيعي الادبي الموضوع منذ البدء : مازرعه الانسان اياه يحصد ، (غلاطية 6: 7) وهو نفس القانون الذي قاله السيد المسيح (لان كل الذين يأخذون السيف بالسيف يهلكون.)
(متى 26: 52)

ما نراه ليس لعنة ، ولكن قانون طبيعي منذ البدء يقول ان ما يزرعه الانسان اياه يحصد .

داود قتل اوريا الحثي بسيف الاعداء ، وقد استحق التأديب المماثل ، السيف لن يغادر بيته .

اين اللعنة هنا ؟؟ انا لا ارى الا انك تحاول تفسير النص بما لا يطيقة ولا يحتمله .


----------

